# Need propane use suggestions.



## nodsirrah (Dec 9, 2016)

My new, never started, Duramax XP10000EH generator can run on gasoline or LP and will be dedicated for Hurricanes and occasional power outage. Yes, I bought it after Hurricane Matthew, 8 days without power taught us a lesson.
Years ago we had a travel trailer on which I installed an automatic LP switchover valve which one of the few good things I did, and of course I did it because someone opened both LP valves open and both tanks ran out during a 20 degree snowy night way back in the woods!
While I was waiting for the Duramax I did a lot of reading about it and realized it has a propane regulator, all of the automatic LP switchover valves have a regulator per US law, and it appears their regulators are not adjustable! My antique engineering brain tells me that 2 regulators in series will restrict the max flow and could react weirdly.
OK, end of my history lesson. Has anyone run 2 LP tanks on a LP electric generator and is there a way to have automatic switchover when one tank runs out at 1:00 in the morning while rain and wind are creating havoc?


----------



## Dan N. (Jul 23, 2015)

Here's a little food for thought....

I think there may be. Here is what I found out by error. I have a 32' travel trailer with 2, 30lb bottles on the tongue. One night in the fall, the left tank ran out of fuel and the furnace "flamed out". My son went out and moved the lever to the middle position, not the far right to start using the right tank. Unknowingly when he put the lever in the middle position and opened the new tank but did not close the empty tank, it started to equalize the tanks and the left tank which was empty, was half full when I took it to get filled. I, at first thought something was wrong with the regulator or something, then after my son told me exactly what he did, I explained it to the gentlemen that filled the tank back up, educated me that with a dual system on most RV's and travel trailers the tanks will equalize if put in the middle position and both tanks are left open. That prompted me to break out the book and sure enough it is designed that way so you get longer run time without having to go out and switch tanks over in the middle of the night. I would get me a cheap dolly, go to an RV place and get the dual valve and the tank system that has a platform and tank straps and fix that to the dolly, then wheel that puppy out and you got the same dual system for your generator. It would matter if what its hooked too, ie generator, rv system, etc gas supply is gas supply. As long as your BTU's and pressure is there, you won't miss a beat, until your tanks run dry anyway. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## caddydaddy (Nov 23, 2016)

I modified my Generac LP3250 to run 2 tanks. I don't have a switch over valve, but do have a shut off valve so that it can run 1 tank. After 2 tanks, it's probably about time to check the oil level anyways.


----------

